# Do you keep a mean rooster?



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

We only have 1 RIR rooster for 5 hens. He has been a mean since day one - so much so we don't dare go into their area of the yard without a long stick. Being tired of this we are building a tractor to put them in so we won't be banished from our own property. 

Today we were in the yard working in the area of the chickens. We had been for the past couple of days and he seemed to be staying away from us. Well my 11 year old DSD came through the fence into the area where we were and all of the sudden the rooster came from out of nowhere and started flogging her. Bad. He would not back off even when we (the adults) got in the middle of it with the big sticks. Then he fluttered around squawking with pride for a good hour. 

Would you replace him or just stay away. Since we got him we've stopped losing hens and obviously have fertile eggs (that I can't manage to hatch) but I don't want a bird around that is dangerous. Obviously he can be replaced but who's to say we won't get another mean one? Are there roosters that aren't so mean? 

Thoughts?


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

yes


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

the only place I'd keep that jerk would be in a stew pot. 

Life is too short to have mean roosters. Yes, there are good ones out there. Yes, most of the young ones are problems but they should improve with corrections pretty quick. Yours - no more chances. Get him gone.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I keep the mean ones in a crock pot


----------



## egg head (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't know how he didn't die when you tried to hit him with the sticks when he flogged your child, a rooster like that is still a good rooster when pressure cooked for one hour at ten pounds of pressure or just as good in the slow cooker all day. Don't kid your self, kill him. I had a rooster like that once didn't know how to cook him tasted terrible. Killed him with ease he was rotten, Now if a rooster just looks bad he goes to freezer camp. Are rooster's are so nice now they make the nest for the hens and treat them to treats. It is true that rotten rooster's make rotten roosters be gone with him before he does some real unrepairable damage to one of your children physically or mentally. You will be glad you did. I would give you one if you lived around here.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

i have a PIA rooster lol, i am the only one that goes out there and he stays locked in the pen even when i let the others out, he is a Blue Sumatra and i like him, i have a couple of his daughters and want to hatch some more, he lived wild for a while up in the magnolia tree next to the coop he had at least one hen out with him to keep him company and thats how i got some of his chicks, but he would go thru fazes of trying to fight me and staying away, i finnally caught him and locked him up when he started following the peacocks back to their original home, didnt want to loose him or have him fight the wrong person, 

and by the way that pic is an AMAZING rooster, i would keep him too lol but not if i had small children who could be hurt by him,


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I have friends with a lovely rooster, he comes on the back porch and begs for treats and gets luvvies. He is very well behaved and quite a nice pet. I say kill the bad one and try again, even if you don't get a sweetie first try, you will eventually and be very glad you did.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Too many small children come to my house for me to keep any kind of mean animal. That rooster would not have lived to strut anywhere here.


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

All my roosters are kid friendly except one. He isn't horrible, and he is in a breeding pen and when I feed and water I just make sure I walk through the gate backwards, facing the roo and sorta hold my hand up like you would to a dog to signal stay, and don't antagonize him and don't give him a target and he is okay. If he was a little bit worse I would can him. I already have his replacement grown out, and three more in the wings just in case. I keep a kind of roo-heavy operation for that reason, among others. Still, all the other roosters are nice. Here are pics of some of them. They come in all shapes, sizes and colors.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

when mine started to get a bit ornery, I picked them up, flipped them upside down, and held them in my armpit area while I finished my chores (10-20 min). After the second or third time he stopped his shenanigans. He isn't friendly, but he isn't mean either. Wear a thick coat if you want to try this, lol.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi, 
Your mean rooster would be a dead rooster if he lived here. 
And please don't sell him or give him away. 

We have 2 good roosters here. We pick them up, and pet them, etc. 
But we do remember that they are animals and keep an eye on them. 
I know I pay attention to where they are and what they are doing. 
The white rooster does not like the buff rooster, and will chase him, if they are outside the coop during free range of the property in the afternoon. You take a chance if you are outside of getting run over by 2 roosters acting like track stars. The one day, they made laps around the house 2x :grin:

When I used to raise rabbits, I only had a few mean ones. 
I made the mistake of using a nice looking buck, who was mean, for a breeder. Wrong. It was passed on to the kids. So after that big experiment, any mean animal went to the meat market. I would give them a few chances but if they continued to be hostile, it was bye bye.









Henry, buff orpington 








Bert


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Kill him asap. And keep your kids away till the deed is done.
How would you be feeling now if your child had lost an eye to that flogging when you already knew the roo was dangerous?


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

note- i dont have kids and mine was never outright vicious- a vicious rooster would become dogfood here too.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

ladytoys dream- what is burt? he looks alot like my kellogg who i didnt name


----------



## gold'nchocolate (Jun 24, 2006)

There are lots of nice roosters out there, so even though it's hard I would definitely make a meal of a mean one. 

My first rooster was little but fiesty. He was a Silver Spangled Hamburg and he was so pretty but he would sneak up behind me and hit me in the back of the legs. He would never come at me if I was looking at him so he was tolerable. My son took one of my Black Australorp cockerels to keep with a few hens and he was a mean son of a gun. To get in to feed the chickens you had to bring a shield with you :nono:.

Now with my present flock I have an EE roo that is the nicest boy. He's very attentive to his hens and has never given me so much as a nasty look. Last spring one of his sons was hatched and he is also a nice boy. They both free range together and get along just fine. After having these 2 roos I wouldn't ever have a mean one again. Now that spring is here, if you keep an eye on Craigslist you will find people trying to find good homes for their extra cockerels and lots of them have been hand raised but either the person has too many or they are not allowed to keep a rooster.

MY FIRST ROO--RIP 









DADDY









JUNIOR


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I have a nasty one; as soon as I a.) figure out how to butcher him or b) have a replacement in the works, he's history. I know it's shameful but I used to giggle inside when people told stories of being flogged--no more. I carry a pitchfork when I go to collect eggs. (2x I've saved his life; he is not at all grateful.)


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

I have never had a mean rooster at maturity.... When they are young and I go in the coop... I act like a dominant rooster, I carry a 1x1 by 24" piece of rough cut oak, while I am feeding the chickens I chase the rooster with the stick, push him off of the roost and egg boxes and pretty much make him run from me the whole time.... They spend the rest of their lives avoiding getting close to people... The still react to dogs, cats and other potential predators, but they avoid the crazy humans.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

That kind of treatment will make many roosters mean that were not going to be. 

I cull in the brooder. If I hear a chick squalling, I watch to see which other chick is harassing its brooder mates and that one becomes cat food (after I kill it, that is). Haven't had a mean roo since I started that.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

No mean rooster here, but we have one nasty tom turkey. Soon as the female starts laying, he's lunch.

Forgot to mention that he spends most of the day locked in a huge dog crate out back, and the nights in a smaller crate in the shed.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I honestly don't know what Bert is....
He and his twin brother and 3 red hens came to us last April as chicks. 
The son brought them here because they got dropped off at the dairy farm where he is working and nobody wanted to raise any chicks. 
We had baby meat chicks at that time, so worked them in to the group.
We think Bert and his group came either from TSC or the Country Max store.

http://imageevent.com/ladytoysdream/chickens 
My online pics of the chickens. Can be enlarged by clicking on them.

Maybe someone can ID the breed of Bert for me ?


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Cliff said:


> Kill him asap. And keep your kids away till the deed is done.
> How would you be feeling now if your child had lost an eye to that flogging when you already knew the roo was dangerous?


I know. I have a 3.5 year old DD and all I could think about was what if it had been her. Certainly I dont' want anyone hurt, but had he come after my baby I think I would have reacted differently. As in, I would have shot him without a second thought. 

I won't give him away. Lisa, Mom_of_Four, whom I met right here at HT, was kind enough to come to my house with her DH and 2 beautiful boys to show me how to kill a hen last year. I haven't done it since the lesson but I know how, I just need to get tough and get it done. But catching a killing a hen has to be easier than taking on that big boy. I reckon I'll wait until they roost then go out there with safety glasses, gloves and the hatchet and see who wins. 

Wish me luck and thanks for driving home what I already knew.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Lol, KSALguy, you finally got Blue out of the Magnolia, did you? Are his daughters anymore pleasant than he is? 

FYI folks, I "supplied" the nasty Blue Sumatra to KSALguy, but I *would* have killed him in a heartbeat if he had lived one more minute on my farm! The ONLY time I advocate re-homing a known nasty roo is in the exact instance I found w/KSALguy: FULL DISCLOSURE and an experienced recipient!

Both of the roos I had prior to Blue were utter gentlemen; as was mentioned already about the "good ones", they built nests, gave treats and in all other ways were perfectly behaved around their girls and me.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

lol yes i got him out of the magnolia lol, he wants back out SOOO bad lol he is such a gentelman with the hens and i have only even seen him mount a hen ONCE but he gets the job done, the pullets i got from him so far are nice little things, when i get a chance i am going to separate him out with them and a couple others and see what i get,


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

When we get a mean rooster, he's in the freezer within a day or two. And, of all the mean roosters we've had, they most often seem to be RIRs. We almost always keep a barred rock roo; they seem to be pretty mild-mannered.
Elizabeth


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i have a black austrlop (?sp) he is gonna get it one of these days. hes ran at me a couple of times but he seems better now that he is outside running around but if i had one attacking a kid he would gone fast--thats a liability i wouldnt want.
i think the leghorns make the best roos-they are so gentle--i actually had one that would protect me from the other roos. i have a leghorn now too and the black one is real mean to him--another reason he might not make much longer.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Right now I have 2 roosters that run free,1 arucana and a Buff, both are very nice. 1 Buff in the chicken yard-nice. and 4 Silkie roosters in another pen, they seem to be Ok too,but they are young. So I think the ods are if you get another one it will probably be OK. The Buffs are especially nice.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I kept my mean rooster too long--he killed a hen and injuried another one.. So, he is gone.

NEVER again. I will not keep any rooster that is mean to my hens or humans... First strike, here and he is OUT!


----------



## Funnyfarm (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe it's just me but it seems like if I keep two roosters together they never get human aggressive.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I got a kick out of this, this is a no brainer. That chicken would have been in a crock pot along time ago. And thats just what happened at our place last year. An older barred rock roo had just flogged my three year old daughter for the second and last time. I rung his neck right there, and went and cut it off in the shed and brought it back and my daughter watched me butcher it and then the next day we had him for lunch. There is no reason (NONE) to keep a nasty roo. Thanks Marc


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Well sadly it's not a no brainer for me.  I'm a city-girl convert with no one to lead me. I grew up eating nicely packaged all white meat breasts. My mother wouldn't even cut up a whole fryer. :hysterical:

I asked because since we got the rooster we've not lost any hens. We went through several hens (like my whole initial flock) and once I replaced them I didn't want to have to go through it again. Of course now I know hens *need* to be replaced, but it's a learning process for me. 

I figure, like with Hugh Heffner, it doesn't matter how long you keep the rooster as long as the hens are fresh.  So until I find another rooster I'll just have to risk losing my hens, but they are on their way out anyway. 

Again, thanks for the support that I need to make stew out of him. I'm learning and appreciate not just the knowledge of all you fine folks, but your willingness to share. :thumb:


----------



## Blue Oak Ranch (Aug 23, 2005)

Nope. I have a strict three-strikes policy around here. You get three shots at me or another human, and then you're sausage. No exceptions, no phone call to the govenator, no last-minute deathrow appeals by some underpaid/overworked pro bono attorney. 

I understand that I have to work within an animal's tolerance - I've surprised a roo coming fast around a corner, and he jumped at me in a startled reaction. But they still only get three shots of this. Once is an accident, twice is coincidence; third time is siege warfare. 

I have friends with kids and sometimes visitors come to the farm with them. A mean animal is too much of a liability, and a child can be seriously injured by a rooster (or buck, or tom turkey...etc.). I can go into a buck's pen in full rut and take out a doe he's been breeding without a blink, because I make an effort for it to be that way. Temperament is inherited, too - why breed from a nasty-tempered animal? 

It's just too much work on the farm to put up with anything other than a sweetie. And the sweet ones make you remember why you have them in the first place. 

Cheers!

Katherine


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Shannon, many of us had to start as adults learning to care for our livestock and learning to butcher. I was around 40 when I did my first butchering and it was really hard for me to make myself do it. The next was even harder. After that it got easier. The main thing is just set your mind to do it and you'll be fine.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

My Mom had a mean Rooster, after he attacked my son she had my husband kill it...took my husband three hours to catch him...~lol~...
Our Rooster, Juan Pablo, has started acting up the last week or so. I tell my guys to watch him, never turn their backs on him and if he starts to come at them they need to stand firm, stare him down and approach him slowly like another Rooster would, and if that doesn't cause him to back off he's dead meat/dog food. 
I hate how he treats my Hens, some will even fight him cuz they find him an obnoxious, lousy lover...Yup, that's what they say!


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Figure there are so many Roo's born that get culled because of their sex that if you do end up with a mean Roo don't waste your time on him. If you get a good roo that treats his ladies right, treats you with respect then he is a keeper.
Mine loves his ladies and they love him back, he never chases them down he makes a certain clucking noise and if a lady is in the mood she will run over to him, sometimes he will do a little dance to entice but if she says no he doesn't push it. He knows who I am and what I do(I bring food to his ladies) so he lets them know when he spots me and they all come running. His only problem is he feels threatened by my fluffy mini pom and they get into staring matches (I think he thinks BabyBoca has to many pretty tail feathers). Will be interesting though in the baby chicks I got there are a few Roo's will see how Titan accepts this:duel:


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I had already made up my mind not to keep any roosters but I have one that I'm seriously considering keeping because he minds his manners. I have two that charge at me when they're feeling brave/stupid. They are still little but one is named original and the other extra crispy.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

hillbillygal said:


> I had already made up my mind not to keep any roosters but I have one that I'm seriously considering keeping because he minds his manners. I have two that charge at me when they're feeling brave/stupid. They are still little but one is named original and the other extra crispy.


So when they are doing their charge and retreat your thinking mmmmm finger licking good?? lol


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

We had roosters years ago and I never remember being afraid of any of them. I've just started having problems with our rooster. We raised him as a chick. We have 8 hens who were raised with him and he's very protective of them. He is a buff and is a beautiful bird. My husband is the one who always takes care of the chickens and he has never been a problem for him. One day last fall I was walking past him on a narrow place on a logging road with our dog and he felt threatened and came after me. I picked up a stick to defend myself. I realized he was protecting his ladies and he wasn't used to me, so I didn't hold it against him too much. 

The chickens are running free after being shut up much of the winter because of all the snow we've had. Last week I went up to the chicken house to take hay for the nest box and he saw me there and started chasing me. I grabbed some long sticks and whacked him with them and broke them then picked up a fat one ready to hit him if he came at me any more. Saturday, my husband suggested I feed the rooster and let him get more used to me so I fed them some oatmeal from the porch. Later when I was weeding the strawberries, the stupid rooster flew at me several times. I had a broom with me and hit him with it till he eventually went away. I'm afraid of this stupid bird now. He went after our favorite hen Brownie and her head is raw and bleeding.
I'm getting two kinds of advice about him. Be nice to him and make friends then he won't bother you. Hit him hard enough to teach him a lesson so he'll be afraid and leave you alone. 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/laurelcreekgallery


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

Susan here is the third kind of advice--get rid of him. i dont know if you can make friends with a mean roo and i think if ya hit hard enough so he'll be afraid of you he is gonna be dead anyways . i would try and get a differnet one. i know with the one of mine that is gonna get culled is only used to me and it doesnt matter he still comes after me. i get to trust him less every day--its a shame cuz he is pretty. good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

PrettyPaisly, where in NC are you? I've got 7 wonderful roosters that need a home with a flock of their own. Two of them are easter egger roosters, two are silkies, one is a brown leghorn (he's a bit of a coward though), one is a silver laced wynadotte, and the last one I don't exactly know his breed, but he's gorgeous. They are all good to my girls, just a bit rough on them with so many boys. Right now they are in a bachelors pad waiting for homes. They aren't accustomed to being held, but none of them have ever even attempted to flog or even peck (well, painted toenails don't count! lol). The silver laced wynadotte was in the feed building making a nest for the muscovies this morning, just a clucking and a shuffling away. They are almost too good at sounding the alarm when the resident hawk flies over. 

Every RIR rooster I've had has been mean, that's why I bought buff orpington pullets this year. I'm hoping for one male from them so I can get hatching eggs later on. 

Emily in NC


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Emily-I'm much closer to Charlotte then I want to be.  

I'd *love* a new rooster! Heck-I want a whole new flock!! If I wanted to make baby chicks does the hen have to be of the same breed? I know that's probably a novice question, but I assumed a RIR hen needed a RIR rooster. But I have to admit, I'm about over the whole RIR thing. I didn't know they weren't prone to go broody and when they are not laying I really don't want to feed them as pets. I figure around here they need to earn their keep!  

I will be so glad when I figure all this out and can at least pretend I know what I'm doing.


----------



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

You don't have to have the same breed rooster as hen, unless you want purebreed chicks. In my opinion, the mutts fare better with our crazy weather anyway, lol.

Also, don't feel bad, I haven't the heart to do away with extra boys! That's why I ended up having 5 more roosters than hens! lol


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

> I'd *love* a new rooster! Heck-I want a whole new flock!! If I wanted to make baby chicks does the hen have to be of the same breed?


 Well, gosh, there isn't anyone here that will advise you to get more chickens  what you need is an egg-laying breed that does not go broody, or rather a few so you can decide which is your favorite, and a broody breed (or rather a few....) to hatch out the eggs of the non-broody hens. Then you're going to want to try crossing some of those breeds to see what you get...
If you can get comfortable with butchering (and cooking something that's not a cornish x) you have the freedom to get anything, because if it doesn't work out, it goes in the freezer so you haven't wasted your money and space.

You only need the same breed if you want to raise the same breed. If you don't mind mutts, get whoever's prettiest and nicest.


----------



## toomb68 (Mar 16, 2006)

simple answer. no.......


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I've kept Randy ... not sure if that helps or not.


----------



## piccololily (Mar 3, 2003)

A bit of a tangent, with a question...

I have three Americauna roos and about 30 hens of the same. All three of those roos are ornery; one attacked my 15 yods while feeding them last week(not the first time) and he took care of him then and there. 

Well now the other two are acting up some...not to us yet, but they are hard on the hens. Does anyone have experience with this breed--are the roos notorious for being aggressive, or do I just have a bad batch? Most of the hens have bare patches on their backs. Should I get rid of or seperate the roos to let the poor gals recover? I do want fertile eggs, and was hoping to keep the breed pure, but not at the expense of the ladies. :-(


----------



## grannybones (Sep 30, 2008)

Sunday my dominant rooster flogged my 9 yo granddaughter. 5 minutes later he was dead. I won't have a mean animal on my farm. There are too many nice ones to replace the bad.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

mines a little over protective but I would not label him as mean. in the coop around the nest boxs is one area you dont want to blindly grab an egg (mine are the ones you can access from outside) he knows your in there and patroling for a chance to get you. 
he will eye you real close in the coop and the wrong move has got him irritated a few times. in the run he is as cool as a cucumber. out of the run even more so. so like I said I would not lable him as a mean roo. hes never charged me with out provocation. he does not like my white sneakers though not one bit, hes a little more tolerant after I found that out if you know what I mean it took two kicks to get that across. I also have a nice stick he knows to so if he even looks ornory I only have to show him and he is gone. 

would I let kids around him NO. two reasons first I know hes protective and is quick to challenge strange things (like my tennis shoes) and not use to kids and the noise and fast movements they make and well second is kids are not use to him or know what he is capable of.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

mare said:


> Susan here is the third kind of advice--get rid of him. i dont know if you can make friends with a mean roo and i think if ya hit hard enough so he'll be afraid of you he is gonna be dead anyways . i would try and get a differnet one. i know with the one of mine that is gonna get culled is only used to me and it doesnt matter he still comes after me. i get to trust him less every day--its a shame cuz he is pretty. good luck with whatever you decide to do.


Mare,
Wise advice. Today he went after Brownie again and she's a bloody mess. I've fed him along with the hens for the last couple days and later yesterday he came charging at me acting aggressively though not getting close enough to peck me since I fended him off with a stick. My husband has him in the pen now and plans to kill him later on today. I won't be a bit sad to see him go.

My question, since he's 1 year old now, will his meat be tough? Should we use him for dogfood or is his meat good to eat? 
Thanks.
My etsy site: http://www.etsy.com/shop/laurelcreekgallery


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

A one-year-old rooster will make a good stewing 'hen'. We cook them in the pressure cooker or the slow cooker. It's too old for frying or oven-roasting.

I totally agree that the mean rooster needs to go. They can do some serious damage, and you said that you have a three-year-old....when my oldest DD was about eight or nine, a rooster we had flew at her and spurred her in the (bare) chest (it was hot out and she was shirtless), leaving bloody marks. If she had been three he would have put her eyes out. A chicken may be a relatively small animal, but they can do some serious damage, especially to a small child. (That rooster was gone shortly after he did that -- I won't keep a mean animal of any kind.)

We've always had to be careful of our roosters and usually carried a stick to ward them off. Right now, however, I have two two-year-old Silkie roosters, and their two half-Easter-Egger sons, and none of these boys have ever so much as looked cross-eyed at me. They do their job and leave people alone. I'm anxious to see if my young Salmon Faverolles roosters will be as nice when they are grown.

PrettyPaisley, there are quite a few breeds of chickens that will lay a good number of eggs, but still go broody once in a while so you can hatch your own replacements, if you don't want to keep two breeds of chickens. The Faverolles are one; Buckeyes would be on the list, and so would Buff Orpingtons, Black Australorps, Wyandottes, and several others, I think including the Spangled Russian Orloff's that Cyngbaeld raises. The old style RIR's would even be on the list -- I imagine what you have are actually Production Reds. 

Kathleen

ETA: it's been mentioned in passing, but by far the easiest way to catch a chicken is to be patient and wait for it to go to roost for the night. Then grab it by the legs and hold it upside down until it stops struggling -- the blood runs to their head and they quiet down pretty quickly. You shouldn't need the heavy gloves if you do it this way. Get the head chopped off quickly before it recovers from being held upside down.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> A one-year-old rooster will make a good stewing 'hen'. We cook them in the pressure cooker or the slow cooker. It's too old for frying or oven-roasting.


Thanks, Kathleen. It's done and he's in the crockpot. :viking:


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't keep a mean roo. There are too many nice ones out there that end up in the freezer because they can't find a home.


A mean roo is a threat to all the people there. I agree with no rehoming. 

I also have a hands-off policy with my roos. i don't cuddle or play with the baby roos (once I know they are roos). I don't torment and chase my boys, but I have been known to flap my arms when they make the big-man wing flap , and I will kick anyone that attacks my feet. They get one extra chance. IF they blow it, they are out. I will also knock him off a hen if he mounts one in front of me. 

RIR roos are known for being aggressive. I have... 3 in my flock right now and no one has ever attacked me or anyone else. They are a bit pecky and are the only birds who will fly at the feed can and knock it out of my hands, though. And one pecked me on my bum when I was bending over... it was on x-mas day. I figured it was a chicken-y Christmas present


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

We have three roos and none are mean. They don't tolerate each other but never attack us. Each has his own territory on the property so there is no blood letting between them.

We did have an evil rooster once. We carried old golf clubs, AKA "Rooster Whackers", whenever we were in the pastures and barn areas. Something got him when we were on vacation one summer. We did not mourn.


----------

